# Just started learning Violin



## jrmcmichael

A few weeks ago I bought a violin and i am slowly trying to teach myself to play. I bought a cheapo violin, knowing that it wouldn't sound that great. I really don't care how it sounds, I just didnt want to waste 500+ on a halfway decent beginner violin. If it turns out that I like it, then I will invest in a much higher quality violin. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any tips. I have subscribed to a few youtube violin tutors, but unfortunately, I don't have alot of free time..


----------



## Ingélou

Good luck. I think you're absolutely right about not spending too much on your first violin in case you decide not to go on with it. It might be a good idea to have some good quality strings fitted, however, which needn't cost too much. That's what I did when I returned to the violin 18 months ago. It would make sense to sound as good *as you can* because that will encourage & motivate you.

Even though I knew the basics of violin from my first time round, I looked for a teacher. It makes all the difference. Would it be possible to fix up a few lessons, and then continue with the self-teaching? Or find a friend or student who plays the violin who would at least play along with you. 

You might 'talk to' the lady who runs violin lab on Facebook. She does lot of videos to show more advanced techniques and has lots of followers who take online lessons with her. 

Whatever course of action you decide on, I wish you every success. Returning to the violin has lit up my life.


----------



## Celloissimo

I pray for the ears of your neighbors.

...I kid, I kid.


----------



## KateSmith

You did right subscribing youtube!! It's better to watch, than to read.. i'm sure Internet will help you learning to play the violin!! Good luck!


----------



## Kat

I used you tube a little, but I had private lessons and a beginner orchestra. I learned pretty fast, but my intonation was terrible. I suggest buying a Korg Pitch Clip fine tuner from a music store. They cost about 30 dollars, but it is SO worth it.


----------



## GraemeG

Find a flesh-and-blood teacher.
And practise...
GG


----------



## MichaelSolo

As a general comment, violin practice is not unlike meditation. You need to start it feeling calm and comfortable. Do not rush or push yourself to accomplish anything. Completely relax, stay straight and hold the violin having your shoulders generally back and down, relaxed as well.

Good violin playing is usually the minimum effort exercise: so when, relaxed, you put a bow on the string and then move it, try to find the most natural, simple, easy way to make a nice sound. While at it, keep your mind centered on relaxed state, comfortable posture and what are your fingers / hands / arms actually doing (hint: should not be doing too much).

AND, you need a teacher, to look at you and help.

Fear you naught


----------



## Jaws

What is needed to play the violin is very good knowledge of musical intervals as this helps to work out where you put your fingers. So if you can easily tell where all the tones and semitones come in different keys it saves you having to work out where to put you fingers down. Coming from playing the viola badly, I started playing notes on the violin E string solely by using intervals. as I couldn't relate the notes to fingerings.


----------



## Musician

Do you plan to get a teacher?


----------



## ccravens

A teacher, before you create some bad habits....


----------



## randomnese

Get a teacher, for sure. I hardly trust YouTube teachers. There are many styles of violin playing, and each player has their own individual style. Someone may say something that works for them but maybe not for you, resulting only in frustration and/or bad habits on your part.

Get a teacher. Violin playing is all about feedback and response. A teacher will teach you how to play certain notes, what type of bowing to use here, and how to play this note in tune. Video teachers are useful sometimes only for supplementary information, like trick bowings and audition advice. GET A REAL TEACHER.


----------

